# USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen



## BojackHorseman (13. November 2019)

*USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*

Keep it civil.

Die USA sind seit der Wahl in den USA im November 2016 in Aufruhr. Auf der einen Seite finden sich die Republikaner oder die Grand Old Party (GOP), auf der anderen die Demokraten. Beide Parteien haben keine direkte Entsprechung im deutschen Politiksystem. Die Demokraten sind bisher rechts der deutschen CSU zu verorten, während die GOP weitaus neoliberaler als unsere FDP ist.

Was ist passiert?

In der Ukraine wurde ein neuer Präsident gewählt. Der Mann hat den ukrainischen Präsidenten im Fernsehen dargestellt und sein Land in einer kritischen Situation übernommen. Russland hat die Krim annektiert, deren Bevölkerung zu 80 Prozent russisch ist. Die EU und die USA verhängten Sanktionen, die Ukraine bat im militärische und finanzielle Hilfe.

Was ist das Problem?

Präsident Trump wurde durch einen Whistleblower angezeigt, er hätte seine Macht mißbraucht, um den ukrainische Präsidenten zu erpressen.
Trump hat in einem Anruf den ukrainischen Präsidenten um eine Sache gebeten: 
„Wir geben Euch Javelins (die beste Anti-Panzer-Waffe für Infanterie), wenn ihr Hunter Biden und Joe Biden untersucht.“ Joe Biden ist der derzeit führende Kandidat der US-Demokraten, der in Umfragen 8-22 Punkte führt und Trump in allen Swing-States schlagen würde (Staaten, die mal Demokraten und mal Republikaner wählen).

Quid pro Quo, ist der Terminus, ein Gefallen für einen Gefallen, in der Übersetzung. Weil es nach US-Gesetz strafbar ist, wenn ein Mitglied der US-Regierung eine Strafverfolgung von Zivilpersonen verlangt.

Die Anhörungen in den kommenden Tagen sollen zeigen, ob Präsident Trump gegen die US-Verfassung verstoßen hat und aus dem Amt entfernt werden sollte.

Die Anhörungen werden Live von CNN und anderen Medienanstalten übertragen. Sie sind nicht so unterhaltsam wie die Brexit-Anhörungen, wo die meisten Abgeordneten gleich in Monthy Python-Sketches mitspielen könnten, aber zeigen sehr genau, wie eine lebende Demokratie funktionieren kann.

Ich bitte um eine zivile Diskussion und bin gern bereit, mehr Informationen zu dem Thema zu geben. Neben dem Thema Klimawandel kommt nach einer sehr sehr sehr langen Atempause Brexit und dann Impeachment.

Bojack Horseman


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*

Impeach, impeach 

Aber sag mal, warum sind die Demokraten rechts der CSU 

Und was ist das für eine "Demokratie" in welcher die "Opposition" impeached, nicht etwa Behörden 

Außerdem hat das Thema keinen IT-Bezug


----------



## Mahoy (13. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*

Die Einschläge kommen näher und häufiger, aber ich bezweifle, dass es für eine Amtsenthebung reichen wird. Allerdings hat Mr. Trump in letzter Zeit - auch für seine Verhältnisse - zunehmend irrational und geradezu hysterisch reagiert, weshalb ich nicht ausschließen möchte, dass die Biologie das Ende seiner Präsidentschaft einläutet bzw. eine erneute Kandidatur verhindert.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Und was ist das für eine "Demokratie" in welcher die "Opposition" impeached, nicht etwa Behörden



Eine funktionierende. 
Es ist die Aufgabe der Nichtregierenden, Fehlverhalten der Regierenden aufzuzeigen.

Wobei mich der unverhohlene Eifer einiger Demokraten zuweilen etwas abstößt.


----------



## BojackHorseman (13. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Einschläge kommen näher und häufiger, aber ich bezweifle, dass es für eine Amtsenthebung reichen wird. Allerdings hat Mr. Trump in letzter Zeit - auch für seine Verhältnisse - zunehmend irrational und geradezu hysterisch reagiert, weshalb ich nicht ausschließen möchte, dass die Biologie das Ende seiner Präsidentschaft einläutet bzw. eine erneute Kandidatur verhindert.



Was Botschafter Taylor gesagt hat, war schon sehr hart.

Viele Leute vergessen, die Leute die dort aussagen und auch bei den Mueller-Anhörungen aussagten, sind lebenslange Republikaner.

Wenn Söder, Seehofer und AKK heute gegen Merkel aussagen würden, würde man ihnen vermutlich glauben. 

Was extrem auffällt ist, die Demokraten stellen Fragen zum Thema. Die Republikaner hingegen versuchen Clinton und Obama anzuklagen. Weder Kent noch Taylor, die beiden Charaktere der heutigen Anhörung, gehen darauf ein. Kent (der jüngere) ist dabei etwas souveräner, während Taylor nach 40 Jahren tadellosen Verhaltens einfach manchmal über diese Fragen lachen muss. Der Mann hat in vielen Anhörungen gesessen, aber ich kann sehen, es fällt ihm schwer bei dem Unsinn ernst zu bleiben, den ihn die Republikaner da fragen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*

Trump will die Türken (Nato-Verbündete) nicht wegbomben - impeach 
Die eigene Grenze muß natürlich sperrangelweit offen sein 
Trump hungert die Venezolaner aus - kein impeach


----------



## RyzA (13. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*

Es wäre schön wenn sie ihn endlich absägen würden.
Ich kenne keinen Politiker der (öffentlich & offensichtlich) soviel bisher gelogen hat.
Dazu noch seine ständigen Beleidigungen von anderen Personen, Parteien, Gruppierungen.
Menschenverachtende Äußerungen.
Und des öfteren unberechenbares handeln.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Eine funktionierende.
> Es ist die Aufgabe der Nichtregierenden, Fehlverhalten der Regierenden aufzuzeigen.
> 
> Wobei mich der unverhohlene Eifer einiger Demokraten zuweilen etwas abstößt.


Sieh mal, wer die Mehrheit hat:
Repraesentantenhaus der Vereinigten Staaten – Wikipedia

Die Demokratie funktioniert dort nicht. Das sind ein haufen Geier, die sich um Posten streiten und einen Dreck um ihre Wahlversprechen kümmen - warum auch, reicht es doch, sie zu erneuern. Einmal lassen sie sich schon verblödeln, danach ist es eh vorbei,  die andere Partei übernimmt die nächste Präsidentschaft und es geht von vorne los. Höchst behämmert, und die Infratsruktur verottet.
Was hat Trump nicht alles versprochen. Im Kern:
- Ende der Kriege und Regimechanges
- Wiederherstellung der Infrastruktur
- Industrien wieder in die USA
- Schuldenabbau (auf 0 in 8 Jahren)

In allen Punkten ist aber das Gegenteil der Fall, Trump ist sogar Schuldenmeister. Also komm mir nicht mit "funzt". Der größte Beschiß.


----------



## BojackHorseman (13. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*

Ich finde die zentrale Aussage des Tages hat die meisten Lacher geerntet. Abgeordneter Welch: „Der Mann der alles aufklären könnte, könnte dort Platz nehmen. [Donald Trump.]“ "The person who started all this is the president, and he's welcome to come to this hearing and sit right there." 



Wo ich grad CNN schaue, frage ich mich, warum Trump CNN so hasst. Kent und Taylor haben klar und unmißverständlich bestätigt, es gab ein quid pro quo, was zur Amtsenthebung führen muss. Und sie versuchen das als Meinung zu verkaufen und diesen bothsideism bullcrap..

Auf Twitter schrieb ein User den wohl passendsten Kommentar: „Es ist, als würde ich das O.J. Simpson-Verfahren schauen.“ OJ ist ein Mörder der seine Frau und dessen Liebhaber umgebracht hat. Alle Beweise sprechen dafür (und heutige Methoden haben es bestätigt), verurteilt wurde er nicht, weil es Verfahrensfehler gab. Der Prozess brachte uns übrigens in den Nachwehen die Kardashian-Pest, denn dieser war einer von OJs Anwälte. Double Jeopardy in den USA hat es verboten, ihn nachträglich schuldig zu sprechen.


----------



## Mahoy (13. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Sieh mal, wer die Mehrheit hat:
> Repraesentantenhaus der Vereinigten Staaten – Wikipedia
> 
> Die Demokratie funktioniert dort nicht. Das sind ein haufen Geier, die sich um Posten streiten und einen Dreck um ihre Wahlversprechen kümmen - warum auch, reicht es doch, sie zu erneuern. Einmal lassen sie sich schon verblödeln, danach ist es eh vorbei,  die andere Partei übernimmt die nächste Präsidentschaft und es geht von vorne los. Höchst behämmert, und die Infratsruktur verottet.



Jedes Land bekommt genau die Regierung und Zusammensetzung des Parlaments, die es verdient. Ist ja bei uns genauso.  



> Wo ich grad CNN schaue, frage ich mich, warum Trump CNN so hasst. Kent und Taylor haben klar und unmißverständlich bestätigt, es gab ein quid pro quo, was zur Amtsenthebung führen muss. Und sie versuchen das als Meinung zu verkaufen und diesen bothsideism bullcrap..



Trump hasst jeden, der seine selbst diagnostizierte Genialität nicht ausreichend würdigt und/oder alles, was ihn geistig überfordert. Und da kommt schon was zusammen.


----------



## RyzA (13. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Trump hasst jeden, der seine selbst diagnostizierte Genialität nicht ausreichend würdigt und/oder alles, was ihn geistig überfordert. Und da kommt schon was zusammen.


Das ist ein selbstverliebter Egomane.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*

Der US Präsident hat im Parlament nichts zu suchen, hält dort nur einmal im Jahr eine Rede.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BojackHorseman (13. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Trump hasst jeden, der seine selbst diagnostizierte Genialität nicht ausreichend würdigt und/oder alles, was ihn geistig überfordert. Und da kommt schon was zusammen.



Das trifft es nicht ganz. Trump leidet unter einer narzisstischen Persönlichkeitsstörung und ist ein Soziopath. Soziopathen - im Gegensatz zu Psychopathen - haben Gefühle. Soziopathen denken nur nicht, dass andere Leute Gefühle haben. Bei Trump ist das überdeutlich. Er kann am Montag einem Menschen seine (gespielte Liebe) bezeugen und am Freitag seine (ebenfalls gespielte) Abneigung zeigen. Womit er hingegen nicht klar kommt, ist Abneigung gegen ihn selbst. Deshalb hält er auch diese Wahlkampfveranstaltungen.

Was es für jemanden mit solchen schwerwiegenden psychopathologischen Störungen bedeutet, abgelehnt zu werden, konnte man beim Baseball-Spiel in Washington, DC sehen. Da zeigte der Bildschirm erst die Heimbank, der Jubel war riesig. Trump dachte, der Jubel galt ihm, dann - zeitverzögert- zeigte der Bildschirm ihn und Zigtausende buhten ihn aus. Der Moment, wie seine psychische Mauer einbricht, wird vermutlich für Hundert Jahre in jedem Psychologie-Seminar gezeigt werden. In dem Moment wurde ihm für vielleicht fünf Sekunden bewusst, dass ihn fast alle Menschen hassen.

Traurig ist, in den USA gibt es zig Gesetze, die einem eine Sicherheitsfreigabe verweigern können. Um Präsident zu werden muss man nur US-Bürger sein (aka ein Elternteil ist US-Bürger oder aber man wurde auf US-Territorium geboren) und 35 Jahre sein. Kriminell, erpressbar, geistig ungesund ist hingegen egal. Übrigens alles Punkte, die ein staatlich bestellter Hundefänger erfüllen müsste...


----------



## Research (13. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*

Wenn das klappen sollte, haben die Democrats Pence am Hals.


Ich lass den Beanie-Man mal hier stehen:
YouTube
YouTube
.

Und das hier:
Study: German media extremely negative about Trump | Americas| North and South American news impacting on Europe | DW | 25.05.2017



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.


----------



## Mahoy (14. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-AnhÃ¶rungen im ReprÃ¤sentantenhaus haben begonnen*



Research schrieb:


> Ich lass den Beanie-Man mal hier stehen:
> YouTube
> YouTube



Ist Tim Pool nicht dieser Clown, der 99% seiner Zeit damit verbringt, sogenannte "Skandale" zu konstruieren und anzuprangern, in die seltsamerweise nur Personen oder Gruppen verwickelt sind, die Trump (auch) nicht leiden kann, während er gleichzeitig bei jeder möglichen und unmöglichen Gelegenheit behauptet, er wäre ein Liberaler? 

Nach dem Anschauen von anderthalb Videos - danach wurde es gesundheitlich bedenklich, weil meine Hirnzellen anfingen, Selbstmord zu begehen - kann ich sagen: Ja, das das ist er. Dave Rubin im Exzess, allerdings nicht so elegant darin, seine eigentliche Agenda zu verschleiern. 

Ich ergänze meine frühere Aussage: Jedes Land bekommt auch genau die Non-Mainstream-Berichterstattung, die es verdient. Figuren wie Pool merken gar nicht, dass sie mit ihrer plumpen Propaganda gegen Trump eingestellte Medien gut aussehen lassen, selbst wenn diese es maßlos übertreiben - ganz einfach deshalb, weil sie den Anspruch noch mehr senken.


----------



## Painkiller (14. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*

Moin, 

wie weiter oben im gelben Banner schon erwähnt:  _Eine User-News muss Bezug zu einem IT-Thema (etwa Hardware,  Software, Internet) haben. Diskussionen über Ereignisse ohne IT-Bezug  sind im Unterforum  Wirtschaft, Politik und Wissenschaft möglich.

_Ich verschieb den Thread mal dorthin. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## HardwareHighlander (14. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Was ist passiert?
> 
> In der Ukraine wurde ein neuer Präsident gewählt. Der Mann hat den ukrainischen Präsidenten im Fernsehen dargestellt und sein Land in einer kritischen Situation übernommen. Russland hat die Krim annektiert, deren Bevölkerung zu 80 Prozent russisch ist. Die EU und die USA verhängten Sanktionen, die Ukraine bat im militärische und finanzielle Hilfe.



Du meinst in der Ukraine wurde eine rechtmäßige Regierung, die bereit war Neuwahlen einzuführen, gewaltsam aus dem Amt gejagt und ein Interimspräsident, federführend durch die USA eingesetzt?


BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Was ist das Problem?



Das Problem ist schon mal der Geschichtsrevisionismus zur Einleitung des Themas.


BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Präsident Trump wurde durch einen Whistleblower angezeigt, er hätte seine Macht mißbraucht, um den ukrainische Präsidenten zu erpressen.



Mal abgesehen davon, dass es Biden, der alte Kinder-Grabscher verdient hätte, hat Trump sein Amt ziemlich klar missbraucht um einen Gegner auszuschalten.
Allerdings darf man auch davon ausgehen, dass die Vorwürfe an Biden nicht ohne sind.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> In allen Punkten ist aber das Gegenteil der Fall, Trump ist sogar Schuldenmeister. Also komm mir nicht mit "funzt". Der größte Beschiß.



In den USA können die Lobbyisten einfach beide Parteien gleichzeitig unterstützen, das ist defakto keine Demokratie, höchstens eine Simulation davon.


----------



## Mahoy (14. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*

Um mal zum Kernthema zurückzukommen: Das Hauptproblem von Trump und seinen Getreuen dürfte sein, dass Zeugen wie US-Botschafter William Taylor und Unterstaatssekretär George Kent als Personen nicht angreifbar sind. Beide bekleiden hohe Ämter, sind in den unterschiedlichsten Kategorien hochdekoriert, haben jahre-, ach was, jahrzehntelange Karrieren unter verschiedensten Administrationen hinter sich und keine übermäßige Bindung zu einer bestimmten Partei.

Damit kann man sie weder durch Herabwürdigung unglaubwürdig machen, noch ihre Aussage plausibel als Lüge bezeichnen. Und damit ist die Verteidigung darauf beschränkt, Ablenkungsmanöver zu fahren und den Kontext verändern zu wollen. Das kann nur fahrig bis lächerlich wirken, und genau so wirkt der Trump-Block im Kongress dementsprechend auch.

Nur: Das beeindruckt die Trump-Fans außerhalb des Kongresses ebenso wenig wie bisherige Gelegenheiten, bei denen ihr Idol rational nicht mehr akzeptabel war. Ganz im Gegenteil, Trumps Niederlage wäre die ihre, und dagegen werden sie sich mit aller Kraft stemmen - so nach dem Motto: Es kann nicht sein, was nicht sein darf.
Ich weiß nicht, ob eine Amtsenthebung tatsächlich zu bürgerkriegsartigen Zuständen führen würde, aber auf alle Fälle sind zivile Unruhen vorprogrammiert.

Das ist aber nicht der Grund, warum ich den Vorstoß der Demokraten politisch (!) für wenig zielführend halte. Rein rechtlich ist er sicher nötig: Es steht begründet ein schwerwiegender Vorwurf im Raum, das kann man nicht einfach durchgehen lassen. Aber als politische Strategie wäre es womöglich besser gewesen, Trump für den Rest seiner Amtszeit immer wieder und wieder dermaßen zu blamieren und zu ärgern, dass er auch für ausreichende Teile seines Fanblocks unmöglich wird und/oder - was angesichts seiner erratischen Natur absolut möglich ist - er einfach die Lust an einer weiteren Kandidatur verliert.
Das ist aber natürlich die Sicht von jemanden, der kein US-Bürger ist, also nicht hautnah spürt, wie ein semi-debiler Narzist die Nation ruiniert und der Lächerlichkeit preisgibt - und ihn deshalb schnellstmöglich loswerden will.


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Nur: Das beeindruckt die Trump-Fans außerhalb des Kongresses ebenso wenig wie bisherige Gelegenheiten, bei denen ihr Idol rational nicht mehr akzeptabel war. Ganz im Gegenteil, Trumps Niederlage wäre die ihre, und dagegen werden sie sich mit aller Kraft stemmen - so nach dem Motto: Es kann nicht sein, was nicht sein darf.
> Ich weiß nicht, ob eine Amtsenthebung tatsächlich zu bürgerkriegsartigen Zuständen führen würde, aber auf alle Fälle sind zivile Unruhen vorprogrammiert.


Im Fernsehen wurde gesagt, dass  die gesellschaftlichen und politischen "Eliten" an der Ostküste gegen Trump sind, aber umso weiter man ins Landesinnere kommt die Trumpanhänger zunehmen.
Die interessieren sich wohl auch gar nicht dafür was da gerade  im Fernsehen  abläuft.



> Das ist aber nicht der Grund, warum ich den Vorstoß der Demokraten politisch (!) für wenig zielführend halte. Rein rechtlich ist er sicher nötig: Es steht begründet ein schwerwiegender Vorwurf im Raum, das kann man nicht einfach durchgehen lassen. Aber als politische Strategie wäre es womöglich besser gewesen, Trump für den Rest seiner Amtszeit immer wieder und wieder dermaßen zu blamieren und zu ärgern, dass er auch für ausreichende Teile seines Fanblocks unmöglich wird und/oder - was angesichts seiner erratischen Natur absolut möglich ist - er einfach die Lust an einer weiteren Kandidatur verliert.
> Das ist aber natürlich die Sicht von jemanden, der kein US-Bürger ist, also nicht hautnah spürt, wie ein semi-debiler Narzist die Nation ruiniert und der Lächerlichkeit preisgibt - und ihn deshalb schnellstmöglich loswerden will.


Dann würde er einfach weitermachen bis zum Schluss. Der läßt sich so nicht beirren und von "seiner Sache" abhalten.


----------



## Don-71 (14. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*

Korrektur, sowohl Ostküste als auch die komplette Westküste ist gegen Trump und schon immer traditionell mehr bei den Demokraten angesiedelt.
Genauso wie Trump/Republikaner schon immer auf dem Land stark waren, dagegen in den Suburbs/Vorstädten von Metropolen schon immer die Demokrten ihre Hochburgen hatten und diese weiter ausbauen.

Edit:

Um mal den Unterschied zwischen Land und Vorstädten zu zeigen und wie eng das werden kann.

Texas Senate election results 2018

Texas ist eigentlich republikanisch durch und durch, sieht man ja schön an dem vielen rot, aber wie man sieht werden die Vorstädte immer wichtiger, weil dort halt wesentlich mehr Menschen leben und das war verdammt eng, für die Republikaner in einem eigentlich sicher geglaubten Staat.


----------



## Don-71 (14. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Um mal zum Kernthema zurückzukommen: Das Hauptproblem von Trump und seinen Getreuen dürfte sein, dass Zeugen wie US-Botschafter William Taylor und Unterstaatssekretär George Kent als Personen nicht angreifbar sind. Beide bekleiden hohe Ämter, sind in den unterschiedlichsten Kategorien hochdekoriert, haben jahre-, ach was, jahrzehntelange Karrieren unter verschiedensten Administrationen hinter sich und keine übermäßige Bindung zu einer bestimmten Partei.
> 
> Damit kann man sie weder durch Herabwürdigung unglaubwürdig machen, noch ihre Aussage plausibel als Lüge bezeichnen. Und damit ist die Verteidigung darauf beschränkt, Ablenkungsmanöver zu fahren und den Kontext verändern zu wollen. Das kann nur fahrig bis lächerlich wirken, und genau so wirkt der Trump-Block im Kongress dementsprechend auch.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich anders!

Es ist klar das sich die Trump Fans und die Leute auf dem Land eher weniger bis gar nicht um das Impeachment kümmern, aber gerade im Hinblick auf die damalige Unbeliebheit von Clinton, die ihm auch eine Menge unentschlossener Wähler in den Suburbs gebracht hat und viele Demokraten die zu Hause geblieben sind wegen Clinton, könnte das jetzt mit einem besseren Kandidaten anders laufen, gerade die gebildeten Leute in den Vorstädten interesieren sich für das Impeachment und dort hat auch schon durchaus ein Wandel stattgefunden, der das positiv sieht!


----------



## Mahoy (14. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*



RyzA schrieb:


> Dann würde er einfach weitermachen bis zum Schluss. Der läßt sich so nicht beirren und von "seiner Sache" abhalten.



Trumps Sturheit, gespeist aus kindlicher Trotz und einer komplett surrealen Selbstwahrnehmung, mag unendlich sein, aber seine physische und psychische Leistungsfähigkeit sind es nicht. Er ist in seiner Amtszeit bereits mehrfach an den Punkt gekommen, an dem er die Art hysterischer Ausbrüche hatte, die in Spuckweite eines Nervenzusammenbruchs liegen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ist klar das sich die Trump Fans und die Leute auf dem Land eher weniger bis gar nicht um das Impeachment kümmern, aber gerade im Hinblick auf die damalige Unbeliebheit von Clinton, die ihm auch eine Menge unentschlossener Wähler in den Suburbs gebracht hat und viele Demokraten die zu Hause geblieben sind wegen Clinton, könnte das jetzt mit einem besseren Kandidaten anders laufen, gerade die gebildeten Leute in den Vorstädten interesieren sich für das Impeachment und dort hat auch schon durchaus ein Wandel stattgefunden, der das positiv sieht!



Es ging mir nicht darum, dass Trump unmöglich seines Amtes enthoben oder nicht wiedergewählt werden könnte, sondern dass die Polarisierung in den USA inzwischen so stark ist, dass es eine erhebliche Zahl von Anhängern gibt, die eine Amtsenthebung - und womöglich auch eine verlorene Wahl - nicht gesittet hinnehmen würden.

Die Trump-Ultras interessieren sich für ein Umdenken in den Vorstädten ebenso wenig wie für belastende Aussagen im Kongress. Wenn man Trump dahin bringen könnte, dass er von sich aus das Handtuch wirft, dürfte das den USA viel ersparen. Sicherlich würde es immer noch heißen, er wäre durch unfaire Mittel dahin gebracht worden, aber niemand fällt bei simpel gestrickten Anhängern so schnell in Ungnade wie ein Führer, der geschwächt aufgibt.


----------



## Don-71 (14. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*

Sorry,

ich halte die ganze Theorien über bürgerkriegsähnlichen Zustände für ziemlich überzogen. Ja es gibt Trump Ultras auch mächtig bewaffnet, aber die amerikanische Verfassung ist m.A. nach so tief verankert bei der absoluten Mehrzahl der Bevölkerung, dass da wenig bis überhaupt gar nichts passiert. Ich denke auch nicht, das er impeached wird, aber ich denke dass das Verfahren zu seiner Abwahl führen wird, bei der kommenden Wahl nächstes Jahr.
Diese Theorien über bürgerkriegsähnlichen Zustände kommen auch hauptsächlich aus dem Trumplager um Stimmung zu machen und Angst zu schüren, man sollte sich aber vor Augen halten und auch das weiß Trump, dass er z.B. beim US Militär und seinen Angehöreigen nicht wirklich beliebt ist, da hat er schon 2016 eher verloren, nach den 4 Jahren dürfte es wesentlich düsterer aussehen und wenn wirklich Bescheuerte auf die Idee kommen, nach einer Abwahl etwas zu machen, ist die Nationalgarde in Form der Armee, der "erste Ansprechpartner".


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Trumps Sturheit, gespeist aus kindlicher Trotz und einer komplett surrealen Selbstwahrnehmung, mag unendlich sein, aber seine physische und psychische Leistungsfähigkeit sind es nicht. Er ist in seiner Amtszeit bereits mehrfach an den Punkt gekommen, an dem er die Art hysterischer Ausbrüche hatte, die in Spuckweite eines Nervenzusammenbruchs liegen...
> 
> ...Wenn man Trump dahin bringen könnte, dass er von sich aus das Handtuch wirft, dürfte das den USA viel ersparen.


Ich glaube nicht das er von alleine gehen würde.

Es wäre aber schön.


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Biden, der alte Kinder-Grabscher



Dafür hast du sicher Belege, oder?


----------



## Don-71 (14. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*

Oh Gott nicht!

Jetzt gibt es wieder 30 Videos zur VT Pizza-Connection, bitte nicht dieser Hinsicht diesen Super Troll und seine VTs füttern, bitte.


----------



## Research (15. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dafür hast du sicher Belege, oder?



Zumindest richt er gerne an Leuten.
joe biden sniffs people - Google-Suche

Ist n Meme für sich selber.


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*

Sind ja immer die gleichen 3 Fotos. Tolle Aussage.


----------



## Mahoy (15. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*

Immerhin referiert Biden nicht über Pussygrabbing oder wird beschuldigt, nicht ganz so einvernehmlichen Geschlechtsverkehr in Umkleidekabinen gehabt zu haben.
Selbst ein Präsident mit unterstelltem Schnüffelfetisch wäre also eine klare Verbesserung.


----------



## Bongripper666 (16. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*

Die Demokraten werden das schon in den Sand setzen. Idioten rennen da überall herum.


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*

Die Republikaner haben die Mehrheit im Senat und daran wird es eh scheitern.
Und den Trump Fans ist das eh egal. Die wählen ihn nächstes Jahr sowieso.


----------



## Research (16. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*

Zumindest ist es interessant das wir am Ceasaren-Punkt angekommen sind

Wird in DE in den nächsten Jahren auch passieren.


----------



## BojackHorseman (19. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*

Interessant auch heute.

Weder bei Taylor, noch Kent, Yavonovich oder heute Colonel Vindman kann man wirklich sagen, ob sie Demokraten oder Republikaner zugetan sind.

Das nennt man unparteiische, glaubwürdige Zeugen.

Wirklich vernichtend hingegen ist sie absolute Inkompetenz der Republikaner. Ich mein, was zur Hölle soll das? Anstatt Fragen zu stellen, die Trump entlasten, versuchen sie Obama, Hillary oder Biden ins Boot zu holen. In absoluter Unkenntnis dessen, was die Zeugen sagen dürften. Anstatt die Demokraten zu belasten, entlasten sie diese nicht nur, sondern belasten Trump und Giuliani.

Ich vermisse allerdings Al Franken, der wegen - im Vergleich zu Trump - harmlosen Vergehen zurückgetreten ist. Der würde seinen trumpublikanischen Mitabgeordneten ein drittes Poloch reißen.

Die Demokraten begehen gerade einen Fehler. Die doofen Amis bekommt man nur mit Gefühlen. Trump hat eine Straftat begangen. Das hämmert man aber nicht in die Köpfe mit netten und vor allem endlosen (!) Fragen. Zum Glück sind die Republikaner bisher absolut inkompetent und verstehen nicht, welche Fragen man stellen muss, um einen Gegenzeugen für einen sprechen zu lassen, auch wenn er das nicht will. Dem. Rep.. Welch & Quigley ausgenommen, die haben es kapiert.


----------



## Research (19. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*

10 Dollar auf Nothing-Burger.


----------



## BojackHorseman (21. November 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*



Research schrieb:


> 10 Dollar auf Nothing-Burger.



Soll ich Dir meine paypal-Daten senden?

Sowohl Sondland, als auch Holmes und Hill bestätigen, es gab ein quid pro quo. Oder nehmen wir das Wort, was in der US-Verfassung steht: Erpressung.

Weiter noch, Dr. Fiona Hill hat soeben bestätigt, dass die Untersuchungen von Robert Mueller absolut korrekt sind und sich im Ukraine-Skandal wiederholt haben.

Wären wir in der Nixon-Ära, als die Republikaner noch ein Gewissen und Ehre hatte, wäre Trump heute morgen zurückgetreten.

Warum das nicht geht? Nahezu die gesamte republikanische Führungsriege und die Hälfte der Regierung stecken mit drin. Vollständige Blockade ist im Moment die einzige Möglichkeit, damit nicht Pompeo, Mulvaney, Perry, Pence, Giuliani und Mob-Boss-Trump ins Gefängnis wandern.

Nachtrag:

Holy moly, jetzt wird mir auch klar warum Trump so eine Angst vor Dr. Hill hat. Sie hat das gesamte Narrativ auseinander genommen und die gesamte Riege der Republikaner zu Clowns degradiert, die nicht die leiseste Ahnung haben.

Was auch ziemlich komisch ist, während die Demokraten eloquente Fragen gestellt haben, um zum Kern vorzudringen, haben sich bis auf Ausnahme von Will Hurd alle Republikaner wie naive flyover countryYokels (Cletus von den Simpsons ist ein Yokel) benommen. Anstatt Fakten anzugreifen, versuchten sie die Zeugen zu diskreditieren.

Stattdessen wurden sie von jedem einzelnen Zeugen bitchslapped. Weil diese ganz klar gemacht haben, sie dienen dem amerikanischem Volk und sind der Verfassung ergeben. Im Gegensatz zu den Republikanern: Party over country.

Lol, jetzt liest Nunes sein Statement vor, nachdem er grad so mächtig auf den Sack bekommen hat mit seiner Verschwörungstheorie. Na ja, der Mann verklagt schließlich auf Twitter eine Kuh... weil sie als Parodie auf seinen Job als Milchbauer auftritt. Und behauptet, man hätte ihre Zeugen nicht zugelassen. Unter anderem die Bidens, nachdem nicht mal Bill Barr diesen Unsinn verfolgt hat, obwohl dieser als Justizminister alles tut, um Trump zu schützen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*

Stark. 
"Space Force": Trump gruendet Weltall-Armee um Amerika sicherer zu machen | STERN.de


----------



## Mahoy (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Stark.
> "Space Force": Trump gruendet Weltall-Armee um Amerika sicherer zu machen | STERN.de



Das hat mit dem  Amtsenthebungverfahren zwar nichts zu tun, zeigt aber, dass Trump dazu neigt, die Ideen Anderer (der Ausbau der Kapazitäten im Weltraum kam unter Obama auf) in doof und teuer umzusetzen und dabei weniger auf Effizienz als vielmehr Poserei zu setzen.

Das, was da so hochtrabend als Space Force bezeichnet wird, hat weder die Größe, noch die Kapazität noch das Budget, um als eigene Teilstreitkraft durchzugehen. Man hätte das Personal auch bei der Luftwaffe belassen und einfach eine Art Space Division gründen können mit identischer Funktion, jedoch weniger redundantem Verwaltungsaufwand und weniger Kosten.

Impeachment wegen allgemeiner Unfähigkeit, das wäre mal was.


----------



## Poulton (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: USA - Die Amtsenthebungs-Anhörungen im Repräsentantenhaus haben begonnen*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Impeachment wegen allgemeiner Unfähigkeit, das wäre mal was.


Erinnert mich an PQ1:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

